# Clipper Point and Heysham



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been informed that the Clipper Point had Another bump on entering Heysham last week (she ran into the roundhead) and I believe that she is now in Birkenhead for repairs.

At the moment we have the Moondance, Clipper racer (ex Valliant) running.

regards
Ian


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Ian,

Clipper Point is indeed in Birkenhead moored up at the NSL Bidston repair berth. She has been pretty unlucky since she arrived - dont know whether to put it down to ' poor driving ' or she is too big for Heysham - what do you think.

Chris.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Well I'm no expert but I have heard quite a few comments on VHF and I don't think that they are happy especially when it is windy, One week they were asking for the "Tug" almost every day now that must say something.

Ian


----------

